# saving a guest house from becoming flop house



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

because of the economic downturn, a guest house started to allow hard core drunks to set up house there. 

they offend many people, and drive away more decent people like college women, middle class people, merchants, artisans, etc. The common area, which used to be the great advantage of this guest house, is now completely taken over by them. We are not talking about social drinkers but about seriously broken down drunks, who refuse to try to help themselves in the most obvious way.

they start their drinking at night keeping other guests awake and shouting obscenities at each other. Long term alcohol use changes the personality and deprives people of their reason. 

the owner will not kick them out because they pay rent. They offend the staff but the staff cannot kick them out without the owner's permission. They staff cannot complain for fear of losing their jobs. 

Therefore some other means must be found to "persuade" them to go elsewhere and save the guest house. 

Anyone have a non-flippant answer to this problem, something, hopefully that pertains to the problem and not to me?


----------

